# center channel hot after audyssey



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I just ran a new Audyssey calibration on my Denon 4520 and did some tests using the REW and the Umik1. 

In the past I've used an analog connection between the pc and AVR so I've only tested the L & R main channels. Now I'm using HDMI so I also ran the other channels too, I've attached a measurement of the mains(blue & green) and the center channel(red). 

Does anyone know why the centre channel is running 5db hotter than the main channels? the only thing I've changed after running Audyssey is bump up the sub levels and set a global 80hz xover.

Yes, those subs look a bit hot too


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

After a bit more testing it seems this is not an Audyssey thing but something to do with the measurement software/hardware. If I use the SPL meter in REW and cycle through the AVR generated test tones all the levels match perfectly.

Is there a setting in REW or the ASIO panel that could be causing this?


----------

